# Metalcraft 9" Lathe



## joebiplane (Jan 4, 2014)

Happy New year, folks

I have a gent that wants to trade a 1933 metalcraft 9" lathe in on a Logan 825 that I have restored.
i understand that the Metal craft is generaly the for-runner of what was to become the Atlas/Craftsman series that we are all familliar with.
What is the interchangability betwnn this 1933 lathe and the next generation of Atlas *before Atlas beefed up the lathe in 1950's*

i am a hobbiest and am interested tn the Metalcraft for it's antiquity  not it's productivity.
Any actual experience with the Metalcraft would be appreciated
thanks
Joe Larsen


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 4, 2014)

Joe,

If the machine is actually from 1933, it should be a model 936, 942, 948 or 954 and have the compound drive.  If you look at the parts lists on the 10E (a stripped down 10D), 10F and the various Craftsman only 12" models, any part number that begins with "9-" and doesn't end with an "A". "B". etc. is the same as used on the original 9".  Check the 918 parts list except for the countershaft and spindle mounted parts (the 918 does not have the compound drive) and those should at least mostly be the same as on the 936.  Depending upon which cross slide is on it.

However, if you are mainly interested in the machine as a collectible, the relative parts situation would I guess be mainly of academic interest.  If you decide to accept it as trade-in, be sure to post a photo here, along with the serial number.  Also try to find out how the present owner knows that it was sold in 1933.  

One point if it does not have its nameplate is determining the model number.  The beds have the bed part number cast into either the rear side or the right end.  If the bed is a nominal 36" long, the bed part number should be 9-1 or 9-1A.  If the bed is longer, the part number happens to be the same as the model number (942, 948 or 954) if the lathe has the compound drive.

Robert D.


----------



## joebiplane (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks Bob.  
I appreciate the knowledge that the model is not a total orphan.... As I mentioned My interest is mostly for display purposes of the old iron that helped grow our industries " back in the day".  My goal would be to  assure it is in proper working order then restore it as best i can and enjoy it  while I take my turn as "Keeper of the lathe"  until It passes on to a new owner someday
thanks again
joe


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 5, 2014)

OK.  As I mentioned earlier, the only 9" parts list that's turned up anywhere that I know of is on the 918,A,B.  Which was apparently a late addition billed as a Utility Lathe.  Instead of the 6-speed Compound Drive and single step motor belt pulleys (2-step pulleys were available for $15 extra), it had a conventional 3-step spindle cone pulley and countershaft, and 2-step motor belt pulleys. But the rest of the parts were the same as on the 936.

Robert D.


----------



## kchmn (Jan 5, 2014)

I use my 9" Atlas almost daily, it's a great little machine. I like the belt drive which makes it sort of forgivng while you are on the learning curve,  While it isn't as robust as my 10" it will do good work. I changed the cross slide and compound to one from a 10 inch to get rid of the die cast slide and the 2 bolt lockdown of the compound. It makes it a lot better to do cut off's now.  This set up is a lot more ridgid than the original was.  Mine is the real early machine too. Like it says in the other post anything with a 9 in the part number prefix should work for you.


----------

